

Ask HN: Okay to post a link to a kickstarter? - cubes

I'm writing software for a 2.5 ton musical instrument that breathes fire.  Like most large scale art projects, it is funded in part by grants, and in part through fundraising efforts.  One of our fundraising efforts is through kickstarter.com, an all-or-nothing funding website for creative endeavors.<p>Would it be appropriate to post a link to our kickstarter on HN?  The project definitely falls within HN guidelines, but I'm uncertain about posting a link that is soliciting contributions.
======
pg
Does the project have a homepage of its own? Why not post that, and put a link
on that page to the kickstarter page?

------
thaumaturgy
Sounds like a neat project. I wouldn't mind seeing a link to it.

------
inerte
I wouldn't upvote, but wouldn't flag it either, and I think it'll reach the
frontpage.

Now, if you put some videos of the construction, some diagrams, some thoughts
about the piece, I mean, information about the creative process and its labor,
now that's something worthwhile of upvoting.

~~~
cubes
We have videos, photos, and cad of the ongoing development process. Per pg's
suggestion we're going to link to the project web site, just waiting on an
update to the blog that references the Kickstarter.

------
cubes
Posted here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1328169>

------
Tommyismyname
yeah, do it!

